# Pastrami's On



## LarryWolfe (Aug 2, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> It hit the WSM at 3:30 PM ET. Smells really good. I'll keep you posted.  :boing:



Damn Bryan, you've earned my respect!  How in the hell did you get the grates that clean.


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 2, 2005)

must be a new grate ... that boy's got money to burn I tell ya .. I bet he buys them by the case and uses a new one every cook ... new patio, a Weber Summit D6 ... he doesn't work, I'll bet he won the lottery or something

 :grin:


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 2, 2005)

was the old one obstructing airflow or something? kiddin

I'm gonna need a new top grate soon too. The nickel plating is getting thin from all the scrubbing.

Bet that pastrami will be awesome!

Remeber me saying the only brisket I can easily find is ready to cook corned beef? I'm thinking of smoking a couple of them just for the hell of it ... though they are pre-seasoned and 'enhanced' ... at any rate, I read the package the other day and you are supposed to boil the brisket in the bag it comes in, then brown it under the broiler!!   Corned Beef Brisket


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 2, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> must be a new grate ... that boy's got money to burn I tell ya .. I bet he buys them by the case and uses a new one every cook ... new patio, a *Weber Summit D6 *... he doesn't work, I'll bet he won the lottery or something
> 
> :grin:



Lump   huh!!!! [-X


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 2, 2005)

stop teasing ... we need some slice pics ... 

ruben week at Bryan's house!


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 2, 2005)

ok, I'll wait ... it looks great Bryan ... I'm just gonna have to find me a good source of brisket here ....

was on a Canadian board and some a-hole in Calgary wouldn't tell me where he gets his brisket  :slap: ... he's a competitor so I guess that's his mindset


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 3, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3ketkjfp][quote="Shawn White":3ketkjfp]must be a new grate ... that boy's got money to burn I tell ya .. I bet he buys them by the case and uses a new one every cook ... new patio, a *Weber Summit D6 *... he doesn't work, I'll bet he won the lottery or something
> 
> :grin:



Lump   huh!!!! [-X[/quote:3ketkjfp]
It's sitting in the Garage Nick. I haven't used it in 10 months. It's a Sumitt Gold D. I picked it up last Sept when they were selling them off to make room for the new ones. Got it for $979.00 or something like that almost a $1000.00 off. It was too good of a deal to pass up.  [/quote:3ketkjfp]

How much you want for it?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 3, 2005)

well today we should hear about the flavor and the tenderness...seems like someone said if it was tough you could steam it a little.  Patiently waiting.  I love pastrami.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 3, 2005)

Bryan it's morning, wake up and slice the pastrami I'm hungry!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 3, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3549odug]Bryan it's morning, wake up and slice the pastrami I'm hungry!


OK i pulled it out of the fridge and sliced some of it off. If you like pastrami you must try this recipe it's so good. Has a great flavor and nice and spicey from the pepper and coriander with a touch of smoke flavor from the pecan. This is def a keeper and i'll be making this often.  =D>  =P~  =D>  =P~  =D>  =P~[/quote:3549odug]

I say that's BS until we see pic's, and don't come up with this crap it was so good you ate it all before you could take any pic's!  :lcry:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 3, 2005)

That looks great Bryan!! :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 3, 2005)

man o man!  I might even eat some moldy kraut with that stuff!!!!!! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  [-X  [-X


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 3, 2005)

Cappy took the words out of my mouth!!!  Fantastic job Bryan, tell the wifey she did a great job cooking that for you!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 3, 2005)

I've never done the brisket, just the already corned beef types, and they were a little tough for me, even though I have an electric slicer.  Of course, it's no secret I'm a brisket boob.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 3, 2005)

I was  very happy with my prepacked corned beef!  But I used bagged kraut!  8-[   Don't like that moldy crap!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 3, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3hzjlmvq]I was  very happy with my prepacked corned beef!  But I used bagged kraut!  8-[   Don't like that moldy crap!


You wouldn't know good if it bit you in the ASS. [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X[/quote:3hzjlmvq]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please note: If you are drinking and tend to get angry while doing so then stay off my site until you sober up! 

This behavior will not be tolerated and drinking is NO excuse for that type of behavior. Proper apologizes aside, it is a direct violation of the rules to personally attack somone like that...I will not tolerate it at all!! Those posts will be deleted and if it warrants, further action will be taken! 

Please post responsibly
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 3, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2f176r7p][quote="Bryan S":2f176r7p][quote="Larry Wolfe":2f176r7p]I was  very happy with my prepacked corned beef!  But I used bagged kraut!  8-[   Don't like that moldy crap!


You wouldn't know good if it bit you in the ASS. [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X[/quote:2f176r7p]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please note: If you are drinking and tend to get angry while doing so then stay off my site until you sober up! 

This behavior will not be tolerated and drinking is NO excuse for that type of behavior. Proper apologizes aside, it is a direct violation of the rules to personally attack somone like that...I will not tolerate it at all!! Those posts will be deleted and if it warrants, further action will be taken! 

Please post responsibly
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/quote:2f176r7p]
DIET COKE today my friend. I haven't had a beer in almost 2 months, since i got sick. So bite me Keg Boy.  :taunt:  :taunt:  :taunt:  :taunt:  :taunt:[/quote:2f176r7p]

Maybe you need to pound back a few, you seem to either be constipated or just plain bitchy lately!  Must be your feminine side coming out!  \/


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 3, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Or maybe i can pound you. Ain't nothing between you and me but air and oportunity.  :welcm:



You have my address sweetie!   :smooch:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 3, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3qpftwfq][quote="Bryan S":3qpftwfq]Or maybe i can pound you. Ain't nothing between you and me but air and oportunity.  :welcm:



You have my address sweetie!   :smooch:[/quote:3qpftwfq]
One day soon my friend i'll be  :broom:  the floor with you.  \/  :happyd:  \/  :happyd:  \/  :happyd:[/quote:3qpftwfq]

 :taunt:   The light is on!!  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao: 

Go chew on your leather, I mean pastrami!


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 3, 2005)

not to go off topic or anything  :grin:  but that pastrami looks awesome =D>  nice slicing and pics too Bryan ...


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 3, 2005)

BTW: I'm the one with the moldy kraut ... Bryan found that it can be done without the mold (covered), so we are going to try making it his way this year.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 3, 2005)

Bryan,
        What temp did you pull the pastrami off the cooker?  Did you just use straight lump or any wood??  Water or sand?  Did you foil?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 3, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1szz2mfk]Bryan,
> What temp did you pull the pastrami off?


When it hit 165. I was told do not go over that temp by Doug D no matter what i've read. It's moist and nice and tender.  =P~  =P~  =P~[/quote:1szz2mfk]

BTW, were you able to get any coupons from Doug???  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 4, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Bryan S"t8zm0ni][quote="Nick Prochilo"t8zm0ni][quote="Shawn White"t8zm0ni]must be a new grate ... that boy's got money to burn I tell ya .. I bet he buys them by the case and uses a new one every cook ... new patio, a *Weber Summit D6 *... he doesn't work, I'll bet he won the lottery or something
> 
> :grin:



Lump   huh!!!! [-X[/quotet8zm0ni]
It's sitting in the Garage Nick. I haven't used it in 10 months. It's a Sumitt Gold D. I picked it up last Sept when they were selling them off to make room for the new ones. Got it for $979.00 or something like that almost a $1000.00 off. It was too good of a deal to pass up.  [/quotet8zm0ni]

How much you want for it?[/quotet8zm0ni]

Well...how much? Are you interested in selling it? PM me if you are!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 4, 2005)

ok I'll bid 200 bucks....you pay the shipping of course.


----------



## Uncle Al (Aug 4, 2005)

Doug did say "Kudos to Bryan".

Al


----------

